# Spanish MH Insurance



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that I have spanish plates on my MH, am trying to source a reasonable Fully Comprehensive insurance in Spain - QUOTES SO FAR HAVE BEEN 700 - 1000 EUROS - does anyone know of a reasonable company in Spain that does MH insurance?

(I can get Third party for around 300€)

Tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try a PM to KenC7 or search for his posts. Someone, him I think, posted info on here some time ago about this. If I remember incorrectly he may well know. He is a very helpful chap and I'm sure he won't mind you asking. Other members who might know are Hogan and Javea, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Tony, not sure if I can help on this one as my motorhome is UK registered and insured.

I do believe that motorhome insurance in Spain is quite expensive compared to here, a chap who might be able to give you some help/guidance is Fred of AJB Insurance Brokers on 965 79 6357. If you ring me tell him that Mike with the Smart suggested you ring him. He owes me a favour our two (but don't mention that to him!)

Be interested to hear how you get on.

Mike


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks - he was recommended by a neighbour - he has quoted over €700 - so is at the lower end of the current spectrum - I'm beginning to think that being 'legal' here in spain is not a cost effective process!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

OK 
I'm not at home right now but watch this space and i will give you the number of a broker who will get you insured with Alliance and I dont expect it to cost so much. Mine has all the extras listed and insured to a specific value. ie the Sat system is covered for 2500e. The Pioneer Avic Sat Nav 1500e even the bike rack has a value. and my insurance is 560e full comp. Includes breakdown cover of course


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I'm now back home and further to my previous post here is the direct tel no to my broker. He is based in Elche on the mezzanine floor at Crespo Ford his No is 966664175 and you should get straight through to him his name is Antonio. He should be able to fix you up. And he speaks english 

PS I forgot to say Alliance sent an assesor to value all the extras on my MH so they could all be covered up to the agreed values. (Brilliant)
So if you have many extras and Antonio suggests this just agree then you know you will get paid if a low life nicks your awning


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks - I'll give him a call tomorrow and let you know how I get on


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I followed C7Ken's advice and now have Fully comp insurance through Allianz Seguros for €604

Most company's that I contacted didn't want to knpow because of the age of the vehicle (8yrs) the value or the fact that it is 4000kgs.

Quotes varied from 750 to 1700 and the excesses ran up to 1700 on some of them

Anyone trying in the future would be best to avoid Knight Insurance Brokers (Javea) as they haven't got a clue about MH's - they have now lost my custom for 2 other vehicles and the house!


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyF said:


> Anyone trying in the future would be best to avoid Knight Insurance Brokers (Javea) as they haven't got a clue about MH's - they have now lost my custom for 2 other vehicles and the house!


They don't seem to have much idea about any vehicles :roll: Have used them in the past but no more - if you speak to the snotty woman there you'll find they don't know much about customer service either :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh dear. I was just about to suggest Knights as we have our apartment insurance with them. I am pleased I didn't read this post until now :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Have to say though they were very good and competitive with the building and contents cover


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Only too pleased to be of help. I assume you have any extras all covered at that price. When I originally did mine thro Antonio he quoted 100e less but after the assesor came and listed everything it shot up by 100e . However I am very happy knowing that if I tell them my sat system has been nicked they will pay out as they know it is on the van


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

I have found them to be OK when taking your money - if a little surly (they insisted on me taking my X Trail to their office to see it before they would issue the policy). But they have lost out now - I have two caers and a house with them at the moment - I told them at the time that I would be placing all of my insurances with one broker - to secure a discount - bye bye Knight (or is that Goodnight?;-))


----------

